# Is this worth it for $250?



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

I am looking for a secondhand TS for my shop, considering this one or something similar. From what I've heard, the old Tanner contractor saws like this were built like a brick [email protected]#*house--not much to go wrong other than bearings, belts and electrical. I know I am in for a restoration job on this one, but it likely will outlive me--my father has a smaller one from the same MFG, been in the family longer than me with no problems other than with the electrics (motor and switch).
P.S. Tanner was a New Zealand manufacturer of woodworking machinery.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Dust collection is out the door. Can it even tilt? Also, in my ultra-limited experience, the problem I see with this saw that would be really difficult to get around is lack of removable blade insert. Brick $h!thouse it may be, but the benefits of having a zero-clearance insert you wouldn't have. And, you're definitely going to have to get a fence system, that's another $200+. the rounded corners of the table bother me. Probably a nitpick, but adding more surface on either side would be a touch more annoying or you'd have a little gap at all four corners.

If someone gave it to me, I would take it. I couldn't see myself spending significant money on it. Then again, I see you're from New Zealand. I don't know what the used market is like over there.

EDIT: I dunno, when I zoom in, it looks like there is a _possibility_ that there's a removable insert. Still, all the other stuff...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

At the local price of $00.11 per pound for scrap iron I do not think it is worth $250. Now the motor would go for $00.22 per pound.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

MGP Roofing said:


> Is this worth it for $250?


Yes....for the seller. No....for the buyer. :thumbdown: (at least pertaining to US dollars...)


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Never heard of that saw. Unusual method they have of ratcheting the blade up and down. :laughing:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

No.

Bill


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Robin, valid points on this particular saw. I am looking for a machine of this sort of size, luckily most of the secondhand ones that come up are this size, there's a huge range of prices and conditions. I'd rather have a well built older machine, not modern Made in China junk which has flooded the market here and driven our local decades-old manufacturers including Tanner and Dyco, out of business.
Online auctions are the way its done here nowadays. Here's some examples of what's available here at the moment, what's good and what's not about these?http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/saws/auction-574746862.htm
http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/saws/auction-573909211.htm this is similar to my father's one, same make.
http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/saws/auction-574727195.htm
http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/saws/auction-575008860.htm

I will keep looking; last night I was the winning bidder on this 6" jointer. Needs a new single phase motor, rust cleaned off the table, and probably a strip down, clean and lube of the moving parts. I will be picking it up during the next week or so, hopefully. Up till now I had to make do with the 4" jointer on my father's TS/jointer combo. I'll start a separate rebuild thread once I have it in my shop.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

It looks like you're in a unique situation compared to us in the states. I am not jealous. 

574746862.htm - No blade inserts, does it tilt when under the table?, no miter slots, but I guess that's when you flip it over. I'd rather have a regular saw that I could just put a jig on, rather than flip large and heavy parts around.

573909211.htm - Other than the blade being to close to the side of the insert, looks good, compared to the rest of it. Jointer is a neat addition. 

574727195.htm - definitely going to need a new fence. Blade insert looks very narrow.

575008860.htm - Not much to go on, but if I were to guess, it's going to need a fence. But, if auction start prices are any indication of auction close prices, this one might be worth investigating.

Doesn't look like any of these would please the fine woodworkers here. But, it depends on what you need the saw to do. If these are only going to be used occasionally, and for a specific purpose, I imagine you could work around the limitations. 

As far as price, I don't know what modern, competent equipment costs, so I couldn't judge any of the prices on your listed auctions without that reference. I do know that avoiding Chinese parts is very expensive here, as well.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

RobinDobbie said:


> Doesn't look like any of these would please the fine woodworkers here. But, it depends on what you need the saw to do. If these are only going to be used occasionally, and for a specific purpose, I imagine you could work around the limitations.
> 
> As far as price, I don't know what modern, competent equipment costs, so I couldn't judge any of the prices on your listed auctions without that reference. I do know that avoiding Chinese parts is very expensive here, as well.


The saw will mostly be used to prepare wood turning blanks and material for segmented turning. I have use of a good CMS for cutting the actual segments. I am also doing house alterations and need to build a few pieces of furniture (bookcases and the like) occasionally. 

As for price on new equipment, the cheap Chinese crap starts around $300nz and goes up from there. Anything I would consider would be around $1000 or more.

Some fairly typical examples:
http://www.mitre10mega.co.nz/shop/powertools/saws/dewalt_portable_table_saw_267501/
http://machineryhouse.co.nz/Sawbench-TableSaws
http://www.makita.co.nz/products/detail.lsd?item=2704


----------



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

thank you for setting us straight on values. Wow, that first link tells the tale of what you get for an NZ dollar.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow. That first saw is about 3 times the price of what it should be. Surprising, since the US dollar is a little stronger than the NZD. In addition, the following site suggests that the average cost of living is only 21% higher than my area. http://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/comparison/fort-worth/auckland

Would shipping a table saw from another location be feasible?


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
No matter how we compare the features vs. price, it just doesn't seem to be worth it :thumbdown:.
In your original posting it says $250.00...is that a conversion from NZ to USA dollars?
It seems like one scary saw, esp. for the price. Do we have the have the price right, or did we miss something?????
Tread carefully, my friend !
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

RobinDobbie said:


> Wow. That first saw is about 3 times the price of what it should be. Surprising, since the US dollar is a little stronger than the NZD. In addition, the following site suggests that the average cost of living is only 21% higher than my area. http://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/comparison/fort-worth/auckland
> 
> Would shipping a table saw from another location be feasible?


I agree that some things are WAY more expensive here than overseas. I guess that freight costs come into it, but the biggest problem is that there are too many middlemen between the manufacturer and end user, all taking their cut. Many of those same importers and resellers are frustrated by the rise of internet shopping because we can get things like clothing or martial arts supplies for half of the price they are charging here, with just a few mouse clicks, and our Customs dpt does not charge duty or GST on any package valued at less than $400nz. 

Finding a supplier that would ship something that large from overseas at a reasonable price would be time consuming--I have seen some great deals on Amazon for example, only to be frustrated that they flat out refuse to ship tools or hardware outside the US


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> No matter how we compare the features vs. price, it just doesn't seem to be worth it :thumbdown:.
> In your original posting it says $250.00...is that a conversion from NZ to USA dollars?
> It seems like one scary saw, esp. for the price. Do we have the have the price right, or did we miss something?????
> ...


It was $250nz.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's a likely candidate: http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/saws/auction-576777942.htm
In running order with all the major parts there. Only thing with the old Tanner saws is that the table tilts rather than the blade when doing angled rip cuts (which I rarely have need to do on a table saw).
In this case I'd expect the auction finish price to be around $400nz, I have seen other similar saws sell around that price.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

All my big table saws are tilt tops, no big deal. 

Get what one you like and will work for you.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

If the DeWalt 745 can be had for $349.56 shipped with tax from amazon, and shipping 55lbs from the US to New Zealand is about $275, there have to be some companies that export to New Zealand. There's some incredible profit to be made, even if they had to pay serious taxes.

*EDIT:* Here's a place that sells it for $345 shipped, and they say they ship internationally: http://www.tools-plus.com/dewalt-dw745.html?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=froogle&utm_term=D-WDW745


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

RobinDobbie said:


> If the DeWalt 745 can be had for $349.56 shipped with tax from amazon, and shipping 55lbs from the US to New Zealand is about $275, there have to be some companies that export to New Zealand. There's some incredible profit to be made, even if they had to pay serious taxes.
> 
> *EDIT:* Here's a place that sells it for $345 shipped, and they say they ship internationally: http://www.tools-plus.com/dewalt-dw745.html?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=froogle&utm_term=D-WDW745


Thanks for the link. I'll have to check if they can supply a 220-240v model, and also what shipping and taxes would add to the price since the saw would cost over the threshold above which these charges kick in.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

You are right. $345 would be $412 NZD. I forgot about the power requirements, as well. As far as something light enough to ship to new zealand _and_ runs on 220, the only thing I could find worth looking at was the Bosch GTS 10. It's 656USD, so before international shipping and currency exchange, it's already pricey. http://www.internationaltool.com/p-..._term=GTS10&gclid=CMyf38fNnrYCFWunPAoda1kAyQ&


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Doesn't Carb Tech sell stuff in your neck of the woods?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't want that saw. Parts may not be easy to find.









 







.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Doesn't Carb Tech sell stuff in your neck of the woods?


Funny that you say that, I was looking in their catalogue earlier this morning. This one http://www.carbatec.co.nz/carba-tec-10-contractors-saw_c19216 looks like it would do the job. Cost $1,299.00 so won't be happening for a while.


----------

